
Patent Trolls Attack OpenMoko Project - epi0Bauqu
http://www.csamuel.org/2008/11/14/patent-trolls-attack-openmoko-project
======
tptacek
Sisvel isn't a patent troll; it's controlled by Philips. Patent trolls are
companies that don't do anything but enforce patents.

By all means hate Philips, but use the right terms. =)

